# pppd errore di time out [Risolto]

## _jd

Ok, il winmodem del satellite 2410 303S funziona con kernel 2.4.23 e slmdm-2.7.10...con kernel 2.6.2 e i driver 2.7.10 non va (perchè non appropriati per la serie 2.6.x) e con i slmodem-2.9.6 riconosce il modem ma quando tenta il dialing da NO CARRIER (usando kppp, wmdial e kppp, sia gestendo il modem in maniera classica col modulo slamr che usando alsa e il modulo snd-intel8x0m).  :Sad: 

Qualche suggerimento?

grazie

CiaoLast edited by _jd on Tue Mar 02, 2004 9:59 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## MyZelF

I log di pppd cosa dicono? Hai messo il supporto ppp nel nuovo kernel?

----------

## Ciccio

Io ho usato i 2.9.5, anzi sto usando... ho un toshiba 5200-801 che da quello che so usa lo stesso identico modem... l'unica cosa non riconosce il tono di libero, ma basta disattivare da kppp l'attesa...

Una volta mi ha dato no carrier ma al tentativo successivo si è connesso correttamente.

Prova questa versione e fammi sapere... ho usato il modulo slamr e slmodemd... settare il paese italy sembra non fare differenza.

Ciao

----------

## _jd

ok...se provo a fare modprobe slamr dice (da dmesg) che il modulo "is tainting the kernel" e che alcuni simboli non sono riconosciuti (cli, flags..ora non ricordo...)...quindi nisba...non è che lo carica con warnings come faceva con i vecchi moduli delle version 2.7.x...a te li carica correttamente?con alsa lo faccio funzionare su /dev/sound/audio1, proverò in questa modalità a cambiare i comandi da kppp come dici tu...

il supporto PPP nel kernel è built-in (ppp generic, deflate e bsd compression...sembra che con make menuconfig non salti fuori la voce " asyncronous", ma nel config è presente).

 :Sad:  grazie

----------

## _jd

cmq usando X3 per non attendere il tono di libero non va...

ATX3DTnumero

NO CARRIER

quello che non mi convince è il fatto che non carichi slamr....al momento riconosce il modem solo con alsa...

boh....  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

Il demone slmodemd è attivo?

----------

## _jd

allora...usando il modem con alsa riesco a lanciare slmodemd --country=ITALY --alsa /dev/sound/audio1 e come detto riconosce il modem ma al dialing da NO CARRIER.

Invece senza alsa mi blocco quando devo fare modprobe slamr...da quel che ho capito POI dovrei lanciare slmodemd --country=ITALY  /dev/slamr0...o mi sbaglio?

----------

## cerri

Cosa succede se fai:

```
# slmodemd -c 59 -a -l 9 -d 9
```

----------

## _jd

Quando uso snd-intel8x0m (cioè con alsa) o usando il modulo slamr (che non carica)?...immagino la prima che hai detto...stasera provo...grazie mille.

ciao

----------

## _jd

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132787&highlight=modem+smartlink

ecco l'errore che da anche a me quando carico slamr

----------

## _jd

Evvai...dopo aver trovato questa patch

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132787&highlight=smartlink+modem

per i driver slmodem-2.9.6 e compilato il kernel 2.6.3 (non credo ci sia un legame, il .config è lo stesso del 2.6.2), il modulo slamr viene caricato, riesco a lanciare slmodemd --country=ITALY /dev/slamr0 e con minicom ( ma non con kppp) riesco a connettermi   :Very Happy:  (così dice...CONNECT)...ora lancio il mio bel mozilla, oppure konqueror o mozilla-firebird e tutti non riescono a collegarsi a qualsivoglia sito...vado a vedere /var/log/ppp e sono dei files vuoti...sembra che non si sia collegato, dmesg | grep pppd non da nulla....ppp è installato...non ho firewall...mi sono perso qualcosa  :Embarassed:  ? ppp_generic, ppp_async bsd_comp e ppp_deflate sono moduli e sono caricati....Qualcuno ha qualche idea??  :Sad: 

Risolta sta cosa del winmodem vorrei rasare al suolo la partizione di winXP...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Grazie

Ciao

----------

## _jd

...niente...sembra che non sia connesso...tral'altro la connesione avviene sia con minicom che da terminale di kpp, dunque presumo funzioni...devo editare qualche resolv.conf o qualche hosts??...sulla slack a sto punto con modem connesso potevo già accedere ad internet...

----------

## _jd

ok, minicom.log mi da:

hangup

kevuoddì???

inoltre pppd continua a non essere presente tra i processi quando si connette

----------

## cerri

Hai provato a fare la connessione a manina? Aprire cioè il device e lanciare i comandi at a mano?

----------

## _jd

cioè con uno scriptino che lanci pppd e legga i settaggi in /etc/ppp, tipo ppp-go su slack??...questo weekend torno a casa e recupero gli script sulla fedele slack...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

No, usando ser2net, loggandoti sul modem in telnet e lanciando i comandi at a mano  :Smile: 

----------

## _jd

devo emergere allora telnet e ser2net...però ciò che mi stupisce è che /var/log/ppp.log sia un file vuoto...  :Shocked: 

----------

## _jd

abbiate pazienza...ho provato a smanettare con telnet ma non ho ben capito come fare ad aprire il /dev/modem...in 2 parole come si fa???...perchè pppd non da segni di vita nei varo log??

grazie

----------

## masterbrian

 *_jd wrote:*   

> abbiate pazienza...ho provato a smanettare con telnet ma non ho ben capito come fare ad aprire il /dev/modem...in 2 parole come si fa???...perchè pppd non da segni di vita nei varo log??
> 
> grazie

 

Nemmeno /var/log/messages dice nulla su pppd?

----------

## _jd

no...  :Sad: 

----------

## _jd

bene, con uno scriptino per lanciare pppd sono riuscito a fare un pò di debug....in effetti il modem stabilisce il link ppp0 /dev/modem e scambia informazioni con il peer e tra i messaggi di /var/log/syslog ricorre spesso nei rcvd la stinga auth chap MD5...dunque il peer richiede tale tipo di autenticazione che non mi è ben chiaro se sia la stessa cosa di chap (il file /etc/ppp/chap-secrets è presente) o se sia una cosa tipo chap-ms...poi pppd se ne esce con error signal 15 (da man pppd...il peer rifiuta lo scambio di informazioni giusto??); inoltre finalmente /var/log/ppp.log mi dice qualcosa: SIGTERM e un numero che cambia ogni volta....qualche idea?....se sotto win funziona  non vedo perchè non debba andare in gentoo...username e password sono corretti...

grazie

ciao

----------

## MyZelF

Non ho ben capito il problema. Puoi postare qualche brandello di log?

Hai un'interfaccia di rete sù? Il supporto ppp al kernel è compilato come modulo? Se sì, prova a dare un'occhiata qui.

----------

## _jd

non ho interfacce di rete up

sembra che la connessione ppp0 ---> modem si stabilisca, poi il device comincia a "discutere" con l'ISP al quale non va bene l'autenticazione e richiede auth chap MD5...

----------

## _jd

Terminated on signal 15...forse devo aumentare il timeout, noauth c'è già e non c'è lock in /etc/ppp/options

----------

## _jd

Ecco il log....un problema di timeout...ma dovuto al fatto che il mio device si impunta su asyncmap

Feb 24 19:12:27 Aragorn pppd[22452]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Feb 24 19:12:28 Aragorn chat[22453]: abort on (BUSY)

Feb 24 19:12:28 Aragorn chat[22453]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Feb 24 19:12:28 Aragorn chat[22453]: send (ATZ^M)

Feb 24 19:12:28 Aragorn chat[22453]: expect (OK)

Feb 24 19:12:28 Aragorn chat[22453]: ATZ^M^M

Feb 24 19:12:28 Aragorn chat[22453]: OK

Feb 24 19:12:28 Aragorn chat[22453]:  -- got it

Feb 24 19:12:28 Aragorn chat[22453]: send (ATX3DTxxxxxxxx^M)

Feb 24 19:12:28 Aragorn chat[22453]: expect (CONNECT)

Feb 24 19:12:28 Aragorn chat[22453]: ^M

Feb 24 19:12:28 Aragorn chat[22453]: ATX3DTxxxxxxxxx^M^M

Feb 24 19:13:10 Aragorn chat[22453]: CONNECT

Feb 24 19:13:10 Aragorn chat[22453]:  -- got it

Feb 24 19:13:10 Aragorn chat[22453]: send (^M)

Feb 24 19:13:10 Aragorn pppd[22452]: Serial connection established.

Feb 24 19:13:10 Aragorn pppd[22452]: using channel 8

Feb 24 19:13:10 Aragorn pppd[22452]: Using interface ppp0

Feb 24 19:13:10 Aragorn pppd[22452]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/modem

Feb 24 19:13:11 Aragorn pppd[22452]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x0]

Feb 24 19:13:11 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x45c3adca> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Feb 24 19:13:11 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x0]

Feb 24 19:13:13 Aragorn pppd[22452]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0xa0000> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x2b475d6f> <pcomp> <accomp> <mrru 1524> <endpoint [local:67.77.31.30.34.30.32]>]

Feb 24 19:13:13 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x1 <mrru 1524>]

Feb 24 19:13:14 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x45c3adca> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Feb 24 19:13:15 Aragorn pppd[22452]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0xa0000> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x2b475d6f> <pcomp> <accomp> <mrru 1524> <endpoint [local:67.77.31.30.34.30.32]>]

Feb 24 19:13:15 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x2 <mrru 1524>]

Feb 24 19:13:17 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x45c3adca> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Feb 24 19:13:17 Aragorn pppd[22452]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x3 <asyncmap 0xa0000> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x2b475d6f> <pcomp> <accomp> <mrru 1524> <endpoint [local:67.77.31.30.34.30.32]>]

Feb 24 19:13:17 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x3 <mrru 1524>]

Feb 24 19:13:19 Aragorn pppd[22452]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x4 <asyncmap 0xa0000> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x2b475d6f> <pcomp> <accomp> <mrru 1524> <endpoint [local:67.77.31.30.34.30.32]>]

Feb 24 19:13:19 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x4 <mrru 1524>]

Feb 24 19:13:20 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x45c3adca> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Feb 24 19:13:21 Aragorn pppd[22452]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x5 <asyncmap 0xa0000> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x2b475d6f> <pcomp> <accomp> <mrru 1524> <endpoint [local:67.77.31.30.34.30.32]>]

Feb 24 19:13:21 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x5 <mrru 1524>]

Feb 24 19:13:23 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x45c3adca> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Feb 24 19:13:23 Aragorn pppd[22452]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x6 <asyncmap 0xa0000> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x2b475d6f> <pcomp> <accomp> <mrru 1524> <endpoint [local:67.77.31.30.34.30.32]>]

Feb 24 19:13:23 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x6 <mrru 1524>]

Feb 24 19:13:25 Aragorn pppd[22452]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x7 <asyncmap 0xa0000> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x2b475d6f> <pcomp> <accomp> <mrru 1524> <endpoint [local:67.77.31.30.34.30.32]>]

Feb 24 19:13:25 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x7 <mrru 1524>]

Feb 24 19:13:26 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x45c3adca> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Feb 24 19:13:27 Aragorn pppd[22452]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x8 <asyncmap 0xa0000> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x2b475d6f> <pcomp> <accomp> <mrru 1524> <endpoint [local:67.77.31.30.34.30.32]>]

Feb 24 19:13:27 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x8 <mrru 1524>]

Feb 24 19:13:29 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x45c3adca> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Feb 24 19:13:29 Aragorn pppd[22452]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x9 <asyncmap 0xa0000> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x2b475d6f> <pcomp> <accomp> <mrru 1524> <endpoint [local:67.77.31.30.34.30.32]>]

Feb 24 19:13:29 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x9 <mrru 1524>]

Feb 24 19:13:31 Aragorn pppd[22452]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0xa <asyncmap 0xa0000> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x2b475d6f> <pcomp> <accomp> <mrru 1524> <endpoint [local:67.77.31.30.34.30.32]>]

Feb 24 19:13:31 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0xa <mrru 1524>]

Feb 24 19:13:32 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x45c3adca> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Feb 24 19:13:33 Aragorn pppd[22452]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0xb <asyncmap 0xa0000> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x2b475d6f> <pcomp> <accomp> <mrru 1524> <endpoint [local:67.77.31.30.34.30.32]>]

Feb 24 19:13:33 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0xb <mrru 1524>]

Feb 24 19:13:35 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x45c3adca> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Feb 24 19:13:38 Aragorn pppd[22452]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x45c3adca> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Feb 24 19:13:41 Aragorn pppd[22452]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Feb 24 19:13:41 Aragorn pppd[22452]: Connection terminated.

Feb 24 19:13:42 Aragorn pppd[22452]: Exit.

qualche idea??

grazie

----------

## _jd

N.B.: è una linea "lenta"...arriva al max a 31200 (con winXP), si passa attraverso un centralino e penso che il server sia lontano...cmq ho un pò di idee:

-e come opzione a chat?

-T 80?

lcp-max-configure 30?

noauth in /etc/ppp/options (lo passo già come argomento a pppd)

 lcp-echo-interval 60 ?

lcp-echo-failure 3?

boh?

P.S.: chap secrets ha questa struttura vero? perchè sarebbe buffo incocchiarsi su chap-secrets.... :Very Happy: 

client   server secret  *

server client secret  *

----------

## _jd

devo ricompilare il supporto ppp come built-in nel kernel?...i moduli però li carica correttamente...

----------

## _jd

e se cambiassi provider...tipo una prova con Libero??

----------

## _jd

Cambia il provider ma non cambia il risultato...dopo aver provato le soluzioni suddette, ho un segnale di time out sempre dopo lo stesso periodo dal lancio di pppd, a volte esce con signal 15, oppure esce su un TermReq TermAck...ma perchè il mio peer mi termina proprio quando sto mandando i pacchetti di User Request?? (avviene anche con minicom...si connette, ma poi perde il carrier...mi presenta cmq il prompt di login ma a quel punto è gia partita la richiesta di term)...con wvdial e kppp arriva a connected 31200 e poi perde il segnale...è evidente che cmq vada c'è qualcosa di errato, non dipendente dal mio script di pppd...forse qualche file banale tipo pap-secret oppure qualche opzione di timeout troppo breve (le ho cambiate un pò tutte però si blocca sempre allo stesso punto)...

----------

## _jd

Qualche suggerimento??

Grazie

Ciao

----------

## _jd

Un aiuto vi prego....sto perdendo troppe ore postlavorative per questo pppd...  :Very Happy: 

grazie

----------

## _jd

C'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano? (scusate se rompo...  :Embarassed:  )

Grazie

Ciao

----------

## BlueRaven

A giudicare dal log, mi sembra che il parametro che proprio non digerisce sia l'MRRU impostata a 1524.

A parte il fatto che MRRU non l'ho mai visto in una negoziazione PPP - dovrebbe essere MRU, Maximum Receive Unit -, prova a vedere se puoi dire a pppd di accettarlo in qualche modo.

Scusa se non sono più preciso, ma sono secoli che non debuggo una connessione con pppd.

Sarebbe utile anche se postassi i tuoi file di configurazione.

----------

## _jd

Ebbene, ho settato mrru 1524 come argomento a pppd, ho fatto ordine e pulizia nei pap e chap...riesco finalmente ad avere un ip assegnato dal provider, riesco a pingare me e il provider....per il resto nessun accesso ad internet, non ho firewall nè interfacce di rete up....  :Sad: 

----------

## xchris

 *_jd wrote:*   

> Ebbene, ho settato mrru 1524 come argomento a pppd, ho fatto ordine e pulizia nei pap e chap...riesco finalmente ad avere un ip assegnato dal provider, riesco a pingare me e il provider....per il resto nessun accesso ad internet, non ho firewall nè interfacce di rete up.... 

 

se hai un ip (che non sia di interfaccia lo) come fai a non avere interfaccia di rete up??

prova a postare: 

ifconfig ppp0

e  route -n

e iptables -L

ciao

----------

## _jd

nel senso che ho dato /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop prima di avviare la connessione; se lancio invece /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 mi va a sovrascrivere /etc/ppp/chap-secrets e pap-secrets, dice che manca qualcosa in MyPeers ed esce con errore

----------

## xchris

 *_jd wrote:*   

> .riesco finalmente ad avere un ip assegnato dal provider, riesco a pingare me e il provider

 

se cosi' fosse probabilmente non ti assegna il default route

controlla in /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0

magari posta l'ultimo log

ciao

P.S.:perche' parli di net.eth0? hai una rete sotto??

----------

